# Headline on alfalfa



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Went to a meeting on useing Headline fungicide on alfalfa.They claimed 0.4 ton yield increase per cutting on 1st & 2nd cuttings.Seemed impressive but after doing some reaserch on computor seems like some universuty studies were not as good.

Anyone use a fungicide?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought maybe Headline was a Cobalt based product, and that might be the reason for the yield increase. But nope that is not it.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I have used headline for the last three years on some whole farms and also some test strips on other farms. Results are variable. Always a response when dealing with high humidity, and heavy crop conditions. Last year it was harder to see much value as it was generally drier, so less if any fungal growth. 
Headline needs to be applied as a preventative treatment, so can be done with pesticide a week or so after harvest. But if there is a problem it's already too late to use.
Response when there is one will show quality increase as well as yield due to better leaf retention and generally better plant health.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IAhaymakr said:


> I have used headline for the last three years on some whole farms and also some test strips on other farms. Results are variable. Always a response when dealing with high humidity, and heavy crop conditions. Last year it was harder to see much value as it was generally drier, so less if any fungal growth.
> Headline needs to be applied as a preventative treatment, so can be done with pesticide a week or so after harvest. But if there is a problem it's already too late to use.
> Response when there is one will show quality increase as well as yield due to better leaf retention and generally better plant health.


So do you feel their claim of .4 ton yield increace is a bit of a stretch?For 1st or 2nd cutting.

They were actualy pushing more for the 2nd cutting spraying 9 days of regrowth along with insecticide.To get the most bang for a buck.

Do you think if hay cutting gets delayed because of weather,etc to say 50% bloom it would pay more or less?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Under the most ideal conditions for fungal growth (wet and high humidity every day), I think you could pick up a half ton per acre on a second cut. It's really all about better plant health which leads to leaf retention. Save leaves, better quality and more hay. It will also be a little taller, and even have better color. Ever notice in big hay the lower leaves turn yellow and drop off? Timely app of headline will reduce this appreciably. 
At 50% bloom it is way past time to apply fungicide, and is also likely past any hope of high quality forage as well. If it that mature, just get it harvested and try again next cut. 
The goal here is to apply the product to prevent fungal growth, not eliminate it after it has already become a problem. I don't think it will work for that.
The ROI of this stuff when applied at the right time, and when conditions warrant it's use, is phenomenal. Maybe over 1000%.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IAhaymakr said:


> At 50% bloom it is way past time to apply fungicide, and is also likely past any hope of high quality forage as well. If it that mature, just get it harvested and try again next cut.
> The goal here is to apply the product to prevent fungal growth, not eliminate it after it has already become a problem. I don't think it will work for that.
> The ROI of this stuff when applied at the right time, and when conditions warrant it's use, is phenomenal. Maybe over 1000%.


I think you misunderstood my question.Say you sprayed at 9 days of regrowth and cutting was delayed untill 50% bloom would it still be as benificial.Or if a guy was on a 3 cut system vs 4 cut.

My market is mostly feedlots and dairy hfrs so shooting for 125 RFV.Maximum tonnage.

Seems like all research for alfalfa hay is always ONLY about dairy hay.









Thanks Cy


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry, I did get the question wrong. Headline would benefit your yield maybe even more so in a three cut system, for the same reasons previously discussed. Leaf retention is huge when it comes to increasing tonnage, so having better plant health and keeping those leaves will get you more tons. Research is likely aimed at dairy because it is generally more profitable to produce dairy hay. This year not so much. The spread isn't as big as normal with forage being so scarce and dairies so strapped for cash.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IAhaymakr said:


> Sorry, I did get the question wrong. Headline would benefit your yield maybe even more so in a three cut system, for the same reasons previously discussed. Leaf retention is huge when it comes to increasing tonnage, so having better plant health and keeping those leaves will get you more tons. Research is likely aimed at dairy because it is generally more profitable to produce dairy hay. This year not so much. The spread isn't as big as normal with forage being so scarce and dairies so strapped for cash.


That was what i was thinking should happen on a delayed cutting.
Thanks Cy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage on Headline....says should be applied when plant is about 6"(14 days) and that the fungicide seemed to improve stem count...most of the testings were performed in and around swmnhays' country.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/alfalfa/maximizing-alfalfa-yield-fungicide


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I'll be trying some this year.Usualy I spray insecticide on the 2nd cutting anyway.I can just add the fungicide to it._

_At the meeting they stated you should limit it to 2 applications per yr or you will have resistance built up SOON._

_1st and 2nd cut was best bang for the buck._

_Sounds like a 3 cut system will have a better ROI.So it fits my operation well._


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What is the rate per acre and what is the cost of the material per acre??


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Check the research in your area Headline for me las t year was $399 per gallon . You need at least 9oz for response .Yields response apox. 300# per acre on 1st cutting none on the rest .It takes a day longer to dry down for dry hay .BUT the treated alfalfa paid in dairy . Enough milk more vs the untreated ton pay the $30to $40 per acre cost.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I was just quoted $206 cash n carry from the fertilizer plant this morning. Agronomist said label rate is 6 oz. I'd like to see if those yellow leaves at the bottom of the plant react to it or not.


Yes you are correct I went to a growers today asked a sales person he said price went down $150 on headline. ......Went to my first ever EXTENDAMAX Training Class


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------

